# D12-300 - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion thread for the D12-300...


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

This is a day long to be remembered:

- DirecTV is returning to two-pronged electrical outlets- and removable too. The reasons why this is good for the technician side of the business are too numerous to list here.


- We finally have a standard, basic receiver that is FTM compatible. Now all that is needed is a FTM-capable SD-DVR and it will be ready for prime time... for the most part.

- A return to Digital-Coax as opposed to toslink. Toslink=overrated and requires an optical cable no one seems to possess at the time of the install.


The D12 sure looks like a Sony A/B-series box to me. Hope its track record is better.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

My friend has a D-11 that looks very similar that D-12. His D-11s look nothing like the 4 D-11s I have in the closet now. His is still silver though.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Have the other manufacturers of receivers quit making them since D has monoplized the recievers for their service? What I mean having to lease them. Or can you still buy from them?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What happened to silver being the new color for the future?

Do like the two prong plug.

Wish it had an ethernet port.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

What are the chances of trading my D11-100 for the new D12-300?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> My friend has a D-11 that looks very similar that D-12. His D-11s look nothing like the 4 D-11s I have in the closet now. His is still silver though.


I think there are at least 3 different sub-models of the D11 (different manufacturers)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Have the other manufacturers of receivers quit making them since D has monoplized the recievers for their service? What I mean having to lease them. Or can you still buy from them?


For about 3 years now (or longer)...

DirecTV has taken control of the receivers.
This particular model D12-300 is actually built by Philips.

All receivers right now, are built under the DirecTV name... but they are built by 8 different companies


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RobertE said:


> What happened to silver being the new color for the future?
> 
> Do like the two prong plug.
> 
> Wish it had an ethernet port.


Black is Back


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

shamus46 said:


> What are the chances of trading my D11-100 for the new D12-300?


Unless you are having an issue with the D11... they will not replace it for "free". You could just purchase it, and replace your D11.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl, you might want to correct this line in the back panel discription from:

Digital Optical Out (COAX)

to

Digital _Audio_ Out (COAX)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Why FTM support on a single tuner STB? I though the purpose of FTM would be to support dual tuner DVR's via a single cable, am I missing something???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Why FTM support on a single tuner STB? I though the purpose of FTM would be to support dual tuner DVR's via a single cable, am I missing something???


That is just one aspect of FTM.

FTM is a new way to carry that SAT signal on the cable... which is not compatible to the way that it ws done for the last 11 years.

So the receiver has to be compatible to utilize the new transmisson method.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Any idea when you'll be able to get one from D*?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is just one aspect of FTM.
> 
> FTM is a new way to carry that SAT signal on the cable... which is not compatible to the way that it ws done for the last 11 years.
> 
> So the receiver has to be compatible to utilize the new transmisson method.


OK, so will that mean that if I want to go with FTM so I can use one cable to my HR20's that I won't be able to use my H20 and R15 and they need to be replaced???? PLEASE don't say that's so.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think there are at least 3 different sub-models of the D11 (different manufacturers)


His are D11-100 models, and they are dead on that D12-300, but in silver. His install was early this month.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> OK, so will that mean that if I want to go with FTM so I can use one cable to my HR20's that I won't be able to use my H20 and R15 and they need to be replaced???? PLEASE don't say that's so.


Only if you put it on a line with FTM enabled on it. You'll still be able to hook up non-FTM receivers to the dish.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Why do they send that remote control with the unit? To me it would confuse people into thinking that the receiver was a DVR with those DVR controls on there. I guess they want to make one remote that controls all receivers.

Which leads me to my next question. If the the future is HD, then why spend time and money on making a new SD receiver? Why not just focus on making 1 receiver that does everything? Why not standardize their receivers by making them all HD-DVR's? This way when someone does want to upgrade to HD all they have to do is plug in the necessary cables and change the output format to HD. I know about the expense, but if they had every receiver the same, then they could count on supply and demand to bring costs down. I think it would kind of cool to have all the receivers in the house DVR's, that way if you're watching something in another room you can have all the trick plays that you have on the main TV (pause, rewind, etc). And imagine all the shows you could record then. Of course they need to get the HR20 working better before that happens.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Why do they send that remote control with the unit? To me it would confuse people into thinking that the receiver was a DVR with those DVR controls on there. I guess they want to make one remote that controls all receivers.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question. If the the future is HD, then why spend time and money on making a new SD receiver? Why not just focus on making 1 receiver that does everything? Why not standardize their receivers by making them all HD-DVR's? This way when someone does want to upgrade to HD all they have to do is plug in the necessary cables and change the output format to HD. I know about the expense, but if they had every receiver the same, then they could count on supply and demand to bring costs down. I think it would kind of cool to have all the receivers in the house DVR's, that way if you're watching something in another room you can have all the trick plays that you have on the main TV (pause, rewind, etc). And imagine all the shows you could record then. Of course they need to get the HR20 working better before that happens.


Its easier to make one remote for all receivers and one look for all of them

the bulk of Directv's customers use SD rcvrs to get their programming


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Why not standardize their receivers by making them all HD-DVR's?


The primary reason is cost. Why ship out a heavy DVR where a lightweight SD receiver will do? A HD DVR probably costs more than twice as much as a standard receiver with the addition of an HDMI connector, three tuners, hard drive, fan(s) and RF remote capability. DirecTV is very cognizant of Subscriber Acquisition Cost (SAC).

A second consideration is whether or not you would want a howler forced air hard drive based machine in your home office, shop or bedroom. There's something to be said for a receiver with no spinning parts.

Clearly, the D12 is going to be how they implement FTM at all levels. The only piece that remains is a SD DVR with FTM capability.

A question that stands out in my mind is whether or not the D12 has MPEG4 capability.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> OK, so will that mean that if I want to go with FTM so I can use one cable to my HR20's that I won't be able to use my H20 and R15 and they need to be replaced???? PLEASE don't say that's so.


Guess we'll have to wait until "soon" to see exactly what FTM has in store.

For perspective, back in the day when Dish Network introduced DishPro Plus, they made it largely backward compatible with DishPro and "Legacy" receivers. Dish's switches are pricey. DishPro Plus is Dish Network's single wire solution that has been around for a few years and is enabled in all of their dual tuner receivers (the 721 was reviewed here in 2002).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> A question that stands out in my mind is whether or not the D12 has MPEG4 capability.


According to what I have been told... no, it is not MPEG-4 ready.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> OK, so will that mean that if I want to go with FTM so I can use one cable to my HR20's that I won't be able to use my H20 and R15 and they need to be replaced???? PLEASE don't say that's so.


Essentially that is so. You can't mix the two technologies on the same cable. You could have two independent systems in your house, one with FTM and one without - but would obviously need the additional wiring.

Carl


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I love that they have digital out coax. Is is Dolby Digital though or just PCM? My old RCA receivers had optical out but no Dolby Digital.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Essentially that is so. You can't mix the two technologies on the same cable. You could have two independent systems in your house, one with FTM and one without - but would obviously need the additional wiring.
> 
> Carl


Exactly..

I am working on a thread/doc... and hopefully I can post it soon.
FTM is actually straight forward, once you have all the details.

Earl


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

i just ordered a standard reveiver - is this what i will get ??


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

sturub said:


> i just ordered a standard reveiver - is this what i will get ??


No, you'll probably get a D11. You probably won't see D12s being the norm for a couple of months when the D11s get dried out.


----------



## Mike_G (Jan 21, 2007)

This has probably been discussed before but I hadn't had a reason to look at the D* made receivers until my in-laws got service recently.

Why do you have to go to HD receivers to get component outputs? My 4 yr old RCA unit has both S-Video and Component, and there's a difference in picture quality. 

Can the USB port control the unit?

I wonder if the recent judgment requiring cable providers to open up the STB market to other manufacturers can apply to DBS providers as well?

Mike


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike_G said:


> Why do you have to go to HD receivers to get component outputs? My 4 yr old RCA unit has both S-Video and Component, and there's a difference in picture quality.


Component doesn't make sense for SD unless you have an EDTV or better. At that point, you'd be a candidate for an HD receiver; especially since it doesn't cost any more.


> Can the USB port control the unit?


No.


> I wonder if the recent judgment requiring cable providers to open up the STB market to other manufacturers can apply to DBS providers as well?


No.


----------



## Reifel Tower (Oct 18, 2006)

Ya know... while all these fancy features are really cool, dont most people (not the people who read this board and the like) just want a simple receiver that does what its supposed to?

Take "FTM" for example, couldnt they just make this thing (whatever it is) so that you just "plug it into" whatever equipment you have and presto...

I know its more difficult than that but the vast majority of the customers out there simply dont want anything this complicated. If its not plug and play its not for them....

I dont know. I could be wrong. Maybe its just myself being a little upset that now Im gonna have to get all new equipment just to get dual tuners to my less than 6 month old equipment....


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Reifel Tower said:


> Ya know... while all these fancy features are really cool, dont most people (not the people who read this board and the like) just want a simple receiver that does what its supposed to?
> 
> Take "FTM" for example, couldnt they just make this thing (whatever it is) so that you just "plug it into" whatever equipment you have and presto...
> 
> ...


You won't have to get all new equipment, unless you request all new wiring as well.

And all of DirecTV's receivers are very straightfoward when it comes to setting them up.


----------



## Reifel Tower (Oct 18, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> You won't have to get all new equipment, unless you request all new wiring as well.
> 
> And all of DirecTV's receivers are very straightfoward when it comes to setting them up.


I know what you mean and I agree to an extent.

But look at all the trouble with the HD DVR... Ive got two and each one has differetn problems a different times. I can deal with it but thats me. I read these boards. Most do not.

So your telling me I will be able to utilize FTM and have dual tuners with one line on my exisiting equipment? (HD DVRs and DVRS)

ALl my receivers only have one line from the switch. 4 out of my eight receivers are DVRs or HD DVRS.

I hope this FTM thing a ma bob is simple and works. I dont want to run new lines or buy 4 new receivers.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

What is FTM?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Reifel Tower said:


> So your telling me I will be able to utilize FTM and have dual tuners with one line on my exisiting equipment? (HD DVRs and DVRS)


Thus far, the only confirmed FTM capable receivers are the D12 and the HR20. It is not known which (if any) of the older receivers will support FTM. We should know "soon".


> I hope this FTM thing a ma bob is simple and works. I dont want to run new lines or buy 4 new receivers.


You won't need to run new lines, but you'll likely have to acquire new switchgear.


----------



## Reifel Tower (Oct 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> Thus far, the only confirmed FTM capable receivers are the D12 and the HR20. It is not known which (if any) of the older receivers will support FTM. We should know "soon".You won't need to run new lines, but you'll likely have to acquire new switchgear.


I have the HD DVR from Directv. I have the DVR from Directv. I dont know the model numbers. But they are less than 6 months old. So hopefully they are FTM capable.

If the only thing I will need to replace is my existing 5x8 multiswitch (I have the newer oval dish with 5 LNBs I think), then that would be awesome!

I hope its just that easy.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Reifel Tower said:


> I have the HD DVR from Directv. I have the DVR from Directv. I dont know the model numbers. But they are less than 6 months old. So hopefully they are FTM capable.
> 
> If the only thing I will need to replace is my existing 5x8 multiswitch (I have the newer oval dish with 5 LNBs I think), then that would be awesome!
> 
> I hope its just that easy.


Thr R15 originally came out around the same time the D11 did so I don't think it's FTM capable (and neither is the D11). The HR20 is though.


----------



## Reifel Tower (Oct 18, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Thr R15 originally came out around the same time the D11 did so I don't think it's FTM capable (and neither is the D11). The HR20 is though.


The "HR20" is the silver HD DVR?

The R15 is the silver DVR?

Does Directv have more than one non HD DVR? More than one HD DVR?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reifel Tower said:


> The "HR20" is the silver HD DVR?
> 
> The R15 is the silver DVR?
> 
> Does Directv have more than one non HD DVR? More than one HD DVR?


Both of them are Silver.

The HR20 is the HD one, and is FTM ready
The R15 is the SD one, and is not FTM ready


----------



## Reifel Tower (Oct 18, 2006)

So looks like I will need to get a different SD DVR if this FTM ever comes about.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reifel Tower said:


> So looks like I will need to get a different SD DVR if this FTM ever comes about.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Not necessarily... there will be ways that you can wire things, to allow all your older equipment to work.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is just one aspect of FTM.
> 
> FTM is a new way to carry that SAT signal on the cable... which is not compatible to the way that it ws done for the last 11 years.
> 
> So the receiver has to be compatible to utilize the new transmisson method.


I'm sure this is around somewhere, but for those of us that are acronym challenged, what is FTM & how does it work?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lovswr said:


> I'm sure this is around somewhere, but for those of us that are acronym challenged, what is FTM & how does it work?


Do a search on FTM, to find a number of threds going into the details of FTM.

Basically FTM: Frequency Translation Module.

In a nut-shell... it is a new way to get the signal from the DISH to your BOX.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do a search on FTM, to find a number of threds going into the details of FTM.
> 
> Basically FTM: Frequency Translation Module.
> 
> In a nut-shell... it is a new way to get the signal from the DISH to your BOX.


Earl, what is FTM?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FTM: Frequency Translation Module
A new technology to get the signal from the Dish to your Box


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Earl,
I noticed this has an off air input. Does the remote allow you to switch between the off air (cable) and the satellite with a button on the remote (The old ant button on the original satellite box remotes). Or is it like the R15 and you have to hit the standby/power button to get to the off air (cable)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sports828 said:


> Earl,
> I noticed this has an off air input. Does the remote allow you to switch between the off air (cable) and the satellite with a button on the remote (The old ant button on the original satellite box remotes). Or is it like the R15 and you have to hit the standby/power button to get to the off air (cable)?


It is just a direct pass through.
You will have to go to standby


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm actually surprised that this receiver doesn't have support for SD downsampling of MPEG-4 HD channels. I understand that this is the basic receiver, but the way I see it, the SD-only channels' days are numbered. If the D12 supported MPEG-4, even if it was downsampled to 480i on the fly, DirecTV could start phasing out SD channels that are duplicated (DNS channels, TNT, and upcoming CNN, SciFi, etc.) Perhaps that is in the pipeline for the (as yet mythical) D20 and R20, which would come out sometime around the time that DTivos ride off into the sunset. 

I imagine a modular structure where the D20, R20 and HR20 share basic construction, with different features being incorporated as needed. Sort of what Windows does with XP and Vista. This would allow for shared development, and certain aspects of the software could port easily across multiple platforms, so enhancements and fixes could roll out more quickly. 

Maybe I'm just getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> I'm actually surprised that this receiver doesn't have support for SD downsampling of MPEG-4 HD channels.


$$$$ Higher cost, in a targeted low cost box...
For a situation that probable isn't a big deal for a long time.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm disappointed in the lack of the RF Remote.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

For older receivers, (like the R15) that doesn't have FTM, there will probably be a little box from DirecTV that you will run 1 cable from the dish into and it would convert the signal into 2 lines for the R15 like what is currently used. Am I correct?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

directvfreak said:


> For older receivers, (like the R15) that doesn't have FTM, there will probably be a little box from DirecTV that you will run 1 cable from the dish into and it would convert the signal into 2 lines for the R15 like what is currently used. Am I correct?


I don't know yet.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Earl, what is FTM?




(just kidding )


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

D12-300s are in the wild. 

They now are coming with the RC32 (non-RF) remote.

Shipping software is 1040.

Coming to you soon.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> D12-300s are in the wild.
> 
> They now are coming with the RC32 (non-RF) remote.
> 
> ...


Interesting, wonder when it will be available from D*.com


----------



## norahc (Feb 20, 2007)

I've noticed a glitch in the software for the D12-300's, and was wondering if anyone else has noticed it.

During the guided setup, if you choose Spanish as your language, the D12 will go to a reboot cycle every time you go to program the remote control. It appears as if that part of the programming was left out.

Anyone else seen this yet? You can program the remote in English with no problem.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

norahc said:


> I've noticed a glitch in the software for the D12-300's, and was wondering if anyone else has noticed it.
> 
> During the guided setup, if you choose Spanish as your language, the D12 will go to a reboot cycle every time you go to program the remote control. It appears as if that part of the programming was left out.
> 
> Anyone else seen this yet? You can program the remote in English with no problem.


Wish they would have sent me one the last time guess I will have to reup my commitment to get one. 
Would think with all newer receivers customers should expect little glitches just because it's new.Would be a good thing to report it to DirecTV.Good Luck!:welcome_s


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Picked up a D12-300 from Ebay a week ago.Will probably keep it for backup cause
the D11-300 I have received software 1040 and is working really good.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bpayne said:


> This is a day long to be remembered:
> 
> - DirecTV is returning to two-pronged electrical outlets- and removable too. The reasons why this is good for the technician side of the business are too numerous to list here.
> 
> ...


Would like to ask why is a 2 prong better?.Would not a 3 prong ground everything better?.That's what it would seem to me but I would sure welcome a discussion on this subject.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am not sure if this is what bpayne is referring to but..

I know it both my Sisters (30 yr house) and My Brother's (near 70 year old) house... almost all the outlets are two pronged. My fathers was like that too, until he had an electrician friend re-do 80% of them.

You can plug a two prong into grounded outlet, but you can't plug a grounded plug into a two prong outlet...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure if this is what bpayne is referring to but..
> 
> I know it both my Sisters (30 yr house) and My Brother's (near 70 year old) house... almost all the outlets are two pronged. My fathers was like that too, until he had an electrician friend re-do 80% of them.
> 
> You can plug a two prong into grounded outlet, but you can't plug a grounded plug into a two prong outlet...


Thanks for the reply Earl..yea maybe that's it.It would be better for installers.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can plug a two prong into grounded outlet, but you can't plug a grounded plug into a two prong outlet...


Although I've tried a couple times. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For about 3 years now (or longer)...
> 
> DirecTV has taken control of the receivers.
> This particular model D12-300 is actually built by Philips.
> ...


Actually, Earl, there are seven different companies building D* receivers. -400 is the old Hughes Network Services equipment manufacturing arm, which was bout by and folded into Thompson (-100). There have been no D* branded receiver with a -400 manufacturer code since the HR10-250.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> Actually, Earl, there are seven different companies building D* receivers. -400 is the old Hughes Network Services equipment manufacturing arm, which was bout by and folded into Thompson (-100). There have been no D* branded receiver with a -400 manufacturer code since the HR10-250.


Yah learn something every day...

Thanks for the update.


----------



## DMH3 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone know the three-digit remote code for the D12?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DMH3 said:


> Anyone know the three-digit remote code for the D12?


Same as for the D11, R15, HR20, etc.

The DirecTV code is 00001. One "universal" equivalent is S1377.

Carl


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> For some reason the newer D12's don't have digital out.


Neither did the original D12s.

Caller ID seems to be problematic with several models.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> Neither did the original D12s.


The one I got looks just like the one in Earl's pictures.It has the orange digital output but it still would have to be hooked up to a Dolby Digital receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> The one I got looks just like the one in Earl's pictures.It has the orange digital output but it still would have to be hooked up to a Dolby Digital receiver.


My humble apologies. I wasn't looking for the coaxial digital output. The manual offers that your back panel may look different from the one that doesn't show a connector above the S-VHS output.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> My humble apologies. I wasn't looking for the coaxial digital output. The manual offers that your back panel may look different from the one that doesn't show a connector above the S-VHS output.


No worries.Maybe if Earl reads this he can give us some insight why they discontinued the digital output.

You also mean above the SVideo output right?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just installed about 20 D12s over the past week. All made 5/07, all had digital coax out.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Just installed about 20 D12s over the past week. All made 5/07, all had digital coax out.


Maybe a fluk then?.Cause when you download the D12 manual from directv.com it
doesn't show a digital out on the back.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Maybe a fluk then?.Cause when you download the D12 manual from directv.com it
> doesn't show a digital out on the back.


More than likely a small oversight in the manual. Every D12 I have seen has Coax Digital Out.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Not sure if this is an issue that is known or not.

Problem - Slight amount of underscan (black bar at bottom of screen) when using both SVideo and Composite. Have not tested Coax for the same issue. Using the built in ATSC tuner with OTA on the TV provides a full picture with no underscan.

TV = Sylvania LC155SL8P 15" Digial / Analog LCD TV
Recv = D12-300
Output = Composite & SVideo

Note: The problem is very slight and not noticible to someone not looking for under/overscan. 

Can anyone else confirm the same issue?

pf


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Checked Brott's website and noticed that a new version of software was in the stream. I forced a download and it took to my receiver. I will post a follow on message in CE for SWM Trial users.

pf


----------



## bkwest918 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a D12 with that underscan issue. What hope do we have to get this fixed?

/b


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

bkwest918 said:


> I have a D12 with that underscan issue. What hope do we have to get this fixed?
> 
> /b


I think this is a phyisical issue. Have you tried to just plug in the receiver using the COAX connection. I know that isn't "sexy" and has a really poor picture and sound. I just installed one for the parents on an older TV. No underscan to be found.

pf


----------



## bkwest918 (Jul 11, 2007)

DOesn't matter D* replaced with an H20.. it doesn't have this issue. Yes I tried coax the picture was AWEFUL...

/b


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Black is Back


Thank God! I can't stand having a silver receiver in my entertainment rack. My HR20 sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## axis_roll (Jan 21, 2008)

wmschultz said:


> I'm disappointed in the lack of the RF Remote.


Direct TV shipped a RC64RB universal remote that is supposed to be RF capable. Tried setting up per instructions that come with the remote and RF doesn't seem to work. I have a D12-300. Does this have an internal RF antenna? I see no place on the box for the external RF antenna that they shipped with the new remote.

So I guess I am asking is it the D12-300 that is not RF capable, the universal remote that is not RF capable or did is it a user set-up error?

I tried it three times.

Thanks for any assistance/advice anyone can supply.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

axis_roll said:


> So I guess I am asking is it the D12-300 that is not RF capable, the universal remote that is not RF capable or did is it a user set-up error?


From Earl's review of the D12: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=796883&postcount=2


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Hate to say this; no standard definition DIRECTV-branded receiver has RF capability. Only the “advanced” receivers do.


----------

